# YEAST FOR BURGUNDY



## NorthernWinos (Feb 1, 2008)

I bought some Burgundy Wine base to mix with fruit wines in lieu of WinExpert Red Grape Concentrate....I had been using one can er 5-6 gallons of fruit forward wines. Now I am thinking of making the wine of more Burgundy and grape than fruit forward. 


What yeast would be recommended for this concentrate mixed with some Strawberry juice????


I was thinking about using:
2 cans Alexander's Burgundy Concentrate
2 500mil bottles WinExpert Red Grape Concentrate
4-6 quarts steam extracted Strawberry Juice


And the Usual Cast of Characters that we use, for a 5-6 gallon batch.


I was thinking about using Red Star Montrachet or Pasteur Red...or Lalvin RC-212...Or maybe Montpellier....Any one with experience with Burgundy wine or suggestions...?


We would like it to finish dry.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 1, 2008)

<BLOCKQUOTE>
Here is a chart from WineMaker Magazine. I think you are along the right direction for yeast.




_Four companies - Lallemand (Lalvin), Red Star, White Labs, and Wyeast - produce the vast majority of wine-yeast used by home wine makers in North America. Here's an up-to-date overview of the yeast strains these firms sell in small packages intended for home hobbyists, which is generally five grams for dry yeast packets and 35 to 175 ml for liquid vials or packets. In either format, this is the right amount to inoculate a five-gallon batch. There are other companies and other strains, but these are the most common; you can find them at most home winemaking supply stores._ </BLOCKQUOTE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="95%" align=center><T>
<T>
<TR>
<TH>Company</TH>
<TH>Yeast Name</TH>
<TH>Dry or Liquid</TH>
<TH>Strain Number</TH>
<TH>Suggested Wine Styles</TH>
<TH>Temp Range (°F)</TH>
<TH>Alcohol Tolerance (% ABV)/Flocculation</TH></TR>
<TR>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Lalvin</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">ICV D-47</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Dry</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">1080-02</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Dry White, Blush, Sweet Mead

<CENTER>-----------------</CENTER></TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">50-86°</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">14% Medium</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Lalvin</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">BOURGOVIN RC 212</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Dry</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">1105-02</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Young Reds, Aged Reds

<CENTER>-----------------</CENTER></TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">59-86°</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">14% Low</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Lalvin</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">71-B</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Dry</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">1022-02</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Blush, Whites, Nouveau, Young Reds, Juice from Concentrates

<CENTER>-----------------</CENTER></TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">59-86°</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">14% Medium</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Lalvin</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">KIV-1116</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Dry</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">1016-02</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Stuck Fermentations, Cider

<CENTER>-----------------</CENTER></TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">59-86°</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">18% Low</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Lalvin</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">EC-1118</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Dry</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">1018-02</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Champagne, Dry Meads, Secondary-Stuck Ferment, Late Harvest</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">45-95°</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">18% Low</TD></TR>
<TR></TR>
<TR>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Red Star</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">Pasteur Red</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Dry</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">Davis#904</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Cabernet, Syrah, Pinot, Merlot, Gamay, Zin, Berry and Cherry Wine

<CENTER>-----------------</CENTER></TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">64-86°</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">16% Low</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Red Star</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">Montrachet</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Dry</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">Davis#522</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Merlot, Chard, Zinfandel, Syrah

<CENTER>-----------------</CENTER></TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">59-86°</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">13% Low</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Red Star</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">Côte des Blancs</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Dry</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">Davis#750</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Blush Wines, Sparkling Cuvée, Riesling, Chard, Cider

<CENTER>-----------------</CENTER></TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">64-86°</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">12-14% Low</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Red Star</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">Pasteur Champagne</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Dry</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">Davis#595</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Dry White, Cabernet, Port, Cider, Mead, Fruits

<CENTER>-----------------</CENTER></TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">59-86°</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">13-15% Medium-Low</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Red Star</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">Premier Curvée</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Dry</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">Davis#796</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Anything but residual-sugar wines

<CENTER>-----------------</CENTER></TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">45-95°</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">18% Low</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Red Star</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">Flor Sherry</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Dry</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">Davis#519</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Sherry (primary and secondary fermentation)</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">59-86°</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">18-20% Low</TD></TR>
<TR></TR>
<TR>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">White Labs</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">Champagne</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Liquid</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">WLP-715</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Champagne, Cider, Dry Whites, Dry Meads, Barleywines

<CENTER>-----------------</CENTER></TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">70-75°</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">17% Low</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">White Labs</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">Sweet Mead and Wine</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Liquid</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">WLP-720</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Sweet Mead, Blush Wines, Cider, Fruit Wine, Gewürz

<CENTER>-----------------</CENTER></TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">70-75°</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">15% Low</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">White Labs</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">English Cider</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Liquid</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">WLP-775</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Cider

<CENTER>-----------------</CENTER></TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">68-75°</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">14% Medium</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">White Labs</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">Chardonnay White Wine</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Liquid</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">WLP-730</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">White and Blush, Chablis, Chenin and Sauvignon Blanc

<CENTER>-----------------</CENTER></TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">50-90°</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">14% Low</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">White Labs</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">Merlot Red Wine Yeast</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Liquid</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">WLP-740</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Cabernet, Shiraz, Pinot Noir, Chard, Sauv. Blanc and Sémillon

<CENTER>-----------------</CENTER></TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">60-90°</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">18% Low</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">White Labs</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">Cabernet Red Wine Yeast</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Liquid</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">WLP-760</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Cabernet, Merlot, Chard and Sauvignon Blanc

<CENTER>-----------------</CENTER></TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">60-90°</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">16% Low</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">White Labs</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">Avize Wine Yeast</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Liquid</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">WLP-718</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Complex whites, Chardonnay

<CENTER>-----------------</CENTER></TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">60-90°</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">15% Low</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">White Labs</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">Steinberg-Geisenheim Wine Yeast</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Liquid</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">WLP-727</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Reisling and Gewürztraminer

<CENTER>-----------------</CENTER></TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">50-90°</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">14% Low</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">White Labs</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">French White Wine Yeast</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Liquid</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">WLP-735</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Sauvignon Blanc, Sémillon and Muscadelle

<CENTER>-----------------</CENTER></TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">50-90°</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">16% Low</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">White Labs</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">Assmanshausen Wine Yeast</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Liquid</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">WLP-749</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Pinot Noir and Zinfandel

<CENTER>-----------------</CENTER></TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">50-90°</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">16% Low</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">White Labs</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">French Red Wine Yeast</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Liquid</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">WLP-750</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Cabernet Sauvignon, Cabernet Franc and Merlot

<CENTER>-----------------</CENTER></TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">60-90°</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">17% Low</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">White Labs</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">Suremain Burgundy Wine Yeast</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Liquid</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">WLP-770</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Pinot Noir, Chardonnay, Pinot Blanc</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">60-90°</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">16% Low</TD></TR>
<TR></TR>
<TR>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Wyeast</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">Pasteur Champagne</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Liquid</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">4021 Activator</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Dry Whites, Spumante, Sauv. Blanc, Pinot Blanc, Gewürz

<CENTER>-----------------</CENTER></TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">55-75°</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">17% Medium</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Wyeast</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">Dry Mead</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Liquid</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">4632 Activator</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Mead, Fruit Mead, Herbal Mead, Dry Cider, Cysers

<CENTER>-----------------</CENTER></TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">55-75°</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">18% Low</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Wyeast</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">Sweet Mead</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Liquid</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">4184 Activator</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Cider, Cyser, Fruit Wine, Ginger Ale, Cherry, Raspberry, Peach

<CENTER>-----------------</CENTER></TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">60-75°</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">11% Medium</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Wyeast</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">Sake #9</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Liquid</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">4134 Activator</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Sake, Nigori, Dai Gingo, Fruit, Plum Wine, Rice Beer

<CENTER>-----------------</CENTER></TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">60-75°</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">16% Low</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Wyeast</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">Chablis</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Liquid</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">4242 Activator</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Fruity Whites, Chard, Chablis, Gewürz, Chenin Blanc, Pinot Gris

<CENTER>-----------------</CENTER></TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">55-75°</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">12-13% Medium</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Wyeast</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">Rudesheimer</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Liquid</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">4783 Activator</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Rhine Wines, Fruity Ciders, Reisling, Ice Wine

<CENTER>-----------------</CENTER></TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">55-75°</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">12-13% Medium</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Wyeast</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">Chateau Red</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Liquid</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">4028 Activator</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Cabernet, Red Varietals, Gamay, Zin, Rhone, Burgundy, Pinot Noir

<CENTER>-----------------</CENTER></TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">55-90°</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">14% Medium</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Wyeast</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">Bordeaux</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Liquid</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">4267 Activator</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Fr. Cabernet, Pinot Noir, Merlot, Petit Syrah, Riojo, Valdepeñas

<CENTER>-----------------</CENTER></TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">55-90°</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">14% Medium</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Wyeast</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">Eau de Vie</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Liquid</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">4347 Activator</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Cordials, Grappa, Barleywine, Eau de Vie, Single Malts

<CENTER>-----------------</CENTER></TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">65-80°</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">21% Low</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Wyeast</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">Cider</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Liquid</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">4766 Activator</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Cider

<CENTER>-----------------</CENTER></TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">60-75°</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">12% Low</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Wyeast</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">Portwine</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Liquid</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">4767 Activator</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Dry Red and White Wine, add Brandy for classic Port

<CENTER>-----------------</CENTER></TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">60-90°</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">14% Medium</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Wyeast</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">Chianti</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Liquid</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">4244 Activator</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Barolo, Barbera, Barberesco, Nebbiolo, Chianti, Sangiovese

<CENTER>-----------------</CENTER></TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">55-75°</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">14% Medium</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Wyeast</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">Zinfandel</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Liquid</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">4946 Activator</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Zinfandel, Pinot Noir, Syrah or any high sugar must</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">60-85°



</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">18% Medium</TD></TR></T></T></TABLE>


If that isn't enough choices, here is a link from Jack Keller's site with even more choices.
http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/strains.asp*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow, looking at that list tells me I haven't even begun to make wine!


----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 1, 2008)

JW, it's kind of fun choosing a yeast for a scratch wine. It's yours, no one has room to criticize your choice, and you can choose the characteristics you want. I've gotten to do it several times, and I've always enjoyed it. I even sometimes ask Poor Bert his opinion!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 1, 2008)

Hummm...That made it even harder....Thanks!
I have a few days to ponder this a bit more.....Probably go with the Lalvin RC-212....Maybe Red Star Montrachet....I usethem a lot in the red grape/fruit wines......


----------



## grapeman (Feb 2, 2008)

Sorry! Didn't mean to confuse you. Just a couple choices.......


How about using plain ole Pasteur Red



<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="95%" align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Red Star</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">Pasteur Red</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Dry</TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">Davis#904</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">Cabernet, Syrah, Pinot, Merlot, Gamay, Zin, Berry and Cherry Wine

<CENTER>-----------------</CENTER></TD>
<TD ="#e6e7e8">64-86°</TD>
<TD ="#c6c8ca">16% Low</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


It's quite useful for full bodied reds. Fairly neutral in imparted flavors.
Your batch sounds good as usual. Keep us informed on it.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 2, 2008)

I really had considered the Pasteur Red too, but with my last grape wine I mixed up the batch didn't take off....Never figured that out. The yeast starter worked fine [even with an expiration date of Jan. '08], added it to room temperature wine...Everything as usual. I have newer yeast packages now...So just may give it a go with that.


Thanks for your input.


----------



## Lloyd1 (Aug 22, 2008)

The chart above lists "Focculation".
If I understand right,this refers tohow easily the yeast settles to the bottom.


Is this refering to after the yeast is done doing its thing, and dies? ( Clearing)
All the yeasts show "Low" or "Medium".
Is "Medium" better then "Low"?
None are listed as"High".


Can someoneclearify this a littlefor meplease ........


----------



## Dean (Aug 22, 2008)

flocculation is the tendency for the yeast to clump together when both alive and dead. High floc yeast tends to fall out of solution and ferment from the bottom. Medium and low tend to stay in solution longer.

With kits, a lot of them use bentonite as a floc agent to take medium and low yeast and clump them together too, and while the turbidity of the fermentation take them up and down, the bentonite can also remove proteins from the must.

Regardless of a yeast flocculation, it all eventually falls out of solution, high being the quickest and low being the slowest. We have fining agents that take most of it out, and filters to get the rest out if needed.


----------



## Aaronh (Sep 1, 2008)

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 2023pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=2696>
<COLGROUP>
<COL style="WIDTH: 48pt" width=64>
<COL style="WIDTH: 385pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 18761" width=513>
<COL style="WIDTH: 449pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 21869" width=598>
<COL style="WIDTH: 48pt" span=21 width=64>
<COL style="WIDTH: 85pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 4132" width=113>
<COL style="WIDTH: 48pt" width=64>
<T>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; HEIGHT: 15pt; : transparent" width=64 height=20>
<DIV id=ms__id16>Heres a spread sheet of yeasts with some extra explaination for wine styles. 
<DIV id=ms__id17>this was from...
<DIV id=ms__id18>http://handheld.softpedia.com/progDownload/Wine-Yeast-Download-37065.html










Company</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; WIDTH: 385pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" width=513>Yeast</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; WIDTH: 449pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" width=598>Style</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" width=64>Temp</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" width=64>EtOH %</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" width=64>Descr</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" width=64></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" width=64></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" width=64></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" width=64></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" width=64></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" width=64></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" width=64></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" width=64></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" width=64></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" width=64></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" width=64></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" width=64></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" width=64></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" width=64></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" width=64></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" width=64></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" width=64></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" width=64></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; WIDTH: 85pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" width=113></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" width=64>Company</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; HEIGHT: 15pt; : transparent" height=20>Lalvin</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">ICV D-47</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">dry white, blush, sweet mead</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">50-86</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" align=right>14</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=18>low-foaming quick fermenter that settles well, forming a compact lees, adds mouthfeel in chards &amp; sweet meads. Malolactic fermentation proceeds well in wine made with ICV D-47.</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Lalvin</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; HEIGHT: 15pt; : transparent" height=20>Lalvin</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Bourgovin RC 212</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Reds</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">59-86</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" align=right>14</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=12>low-foaming moderate-speed fermenter, Aromas of ripe berry and fruit are emphasized, spicy &amp; varietal notes. Pinot Noir.</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Lalvin</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; HEIGHT: 15pt; : transparent" height=20>Lalvin</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">71-B</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">blush,whites &amp; young reds</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">59-86</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" align=right>14</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=18>rapid starter, very suitable for blush and residual sugar whites, partial metabolism of malic acid helps soften the wine &amp; adds fruity esters. Excellent choice for fermenting concentrates</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Lalvin</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; HEIGHT: 15pt; : transparent" height=20>Lalvin</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">KIV-1116</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">cider &amp; stuck fermentations</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">59-86</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" align=right>16</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=14>rapid starter, tends to express freshness of white grape varieties such as Sauvignon Blanc, Chenin Blanc and Seyval.Restarts stuck fermentations.</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Lalvin</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; HEIGHT: 15pt; : transparent" height=20>Lalvin</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">EC-1118</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Champagne, stuck ferments dry meads</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">45-95</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" align=right>18</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=20>extremely low production of foam, volatile acid and H2S. high osmotic and alcohol tolerance.Good flocculation, neutral flavor and aroma contribution. All wines, including sparkling, and late harvest wines and cider.</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Lalvin</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; HEIGHT: 15pt; : transparent" height=20>Red Star</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Pasteur Red (Davis 904),Prise de Mousse, Saccharomyces cerevisiae</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Cabernet, shiraz, pinot, merlot, zinfandel</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">64-86</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" align=right>16</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=14>encourages the development of varietal fruit flavors, balanced by complex aromas, especially when using grapes of the Cabernet family</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Red Star</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; HEIGHT: 15pt; : transparent" height=20>Red Star</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Montrachet (Davis 522), Saccharomyces cerevisiae</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">merlot, chardonay, zinfandel, shiraz</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">59-86</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" align=right>13</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=17>strong fermenter with good ethanol tolerance, good tolerance to free sulfur dioxide, low volatile acidity, good flavor complexity, and intense color.Full bodied reds and whites</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Red Star</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; HEIGHT: 15pt; : transparent" height=20>Red Star</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">cote des blancs, Davis 750, Saccharomyces cerevisiae</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">reds, whites, sparkling cuvées and non-grape fruit wines (especially apple, it is reported).</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">64-86</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" align=right>14</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=18>relatively slow fermenter, identical to Geisenheim Epernay, but producing less foam. This yeast requires nutrient addition for most chardonnay fermentations. Fine, fruity aromas</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Red Star</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; HEIGHT: 15pt; : transparent" height=20>Red Star</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Pasteur Champagne (Davis 522), Saccharomyces cerevisiae</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Cabernet, cider, mead, dry white</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">59-86</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" align=right>14</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=16>strong fermenter with good ethanol tolerance, good tolerance to free sulfur dioxide.full bodied reds and whites.Good flavor complexity, and intense color.</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Red Star</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; HEIGHT: 15pt; : transparent" height=20>Red Star</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Premier Cuvee (Davis 796), Saccharomyces bayanus</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Anything except residual sugar wines</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">45-95</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" align=right>18</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=18>good tolerance to ethanol and free sulfur dioxide, and ferments to dryness.Very low producer of foam, urea, and fusel oils.Reds, whites, sparkling, Restarts stuck fermentations</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Red Star</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; HEIGHT: 15pt; : transparent" height=20>Red Star</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Flor Sherry (Davis 519), Saccharomyces fermentati (syn. Torulaspora delbrueckii</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Sherry</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">59-86</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" align=right>20</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=6>aldehydes and acetals characteristic of true flor sherry.</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Red Star</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; HEIGHT: 15pt; : transparent" height=20>Wyeast</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">3021 Pasteur champagne, Prise de mousse</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Dry White Wines, Spumante, Sauvignon Blanc, Semillon, Pinot Blanc, Gewurtztraminer.</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">55-75</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" align=right>17</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=12>ideal for base wines in champagne making. Low foaming, excellent barrel fermentation, good flocculating characteristics.</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Wyeast</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; HEIGHT: 15pt; : transparent" height=20>Wyeast</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">3242 chablis</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Fruity White Wines, Chardonnay, Chablis, Ciders, Gewurtztraminer, Chenin Blanc, Pinot Gris.</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">55-75</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" align=right>13</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=16>extremely fruity profile, high ester formation, bready, vanilla notes. Allows fruit character to dominate aroma and flavor profile. Finishes slightly sweet and soft.</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Wyeast</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; HEIGHT: 15pt; : transparent" height=20>Wyeast</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">3783 Rudisheimer</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Rhine Wines, Fruity Ciders, Riesling, lce Wine.</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">55-75</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" align=right>13</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=14>Produces distinct Riesling character. Rich flavor, creamy, fruity profile with nice dry finish and a hint of Riesling sweetness in the aftertaste.</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Wyeast</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; HEIGHT: 15pt; : transparent" height=20>Wyeast</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">3277 Assmannhausen</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Red German Wine, Riesling, Red Varletals, Merlot, Red French American Hybrids, Beaujolais.</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">60-90</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" align=right>13</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=15>intense fruity characteristics. Ferments slower than most red wine strains. Enhances vinifera character in French American hybrids. Cold tolerant.</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Wyeast</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; HEIGHT: 15pt; : transparent" height=20>Wyeast</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">3028 pasteur red</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Cabernet, Red Varietals, Gamay Beaujolais, Zinfandel, Rhone, Burgundy, Pinot Noir.</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">55-90</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" align=right>14</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=15>Ideal for red or white wines which mature rapidly with beauijolais type fruitiness and for bigger reds requiring aging. Low foaming, low sulfur production</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Wyeast</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; HEIGHT: 15pt; : transparent" height=20>Wyeast</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">3267 Bordeaux</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">French Cabernet, Pinot Noir, Merlot, Petit Syrah, Rioja, Valdepenas.</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">55-90</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" align=right>14</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=16>Produces distinctive intense berry graham cracker nose, jammy, rich, very smooth complex profile, slightly vinuous. Well suited for higher sugar content musts.</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Wyeast</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; HEIGHT: 15pt; : transparent" height=20>Wyeast</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">3237 Steinberg</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Liefraumilch, moselle, sylvaner, riesling</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">55-75</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" align=right>13</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=10>full bodied wines with great depth, dry smoky characteristics with a sharp finish, drier than # 3783.</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Wyeast</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; HEIGHT: 15pt; : transparent" height=20>Wyeast</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">3244 Chianti</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Italian Grape Varieties. Barolo, Barbera, Barbaresco, Nebbiolo, Chianti, Valpolicella.</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=9>Rich, very big, bold, well rounded profile. Nice soft fruit character with dry crisp finish.</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Wyeast</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; HEIGHT: 15pt; : transparent" height=20>Wyeast</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">3347 Eau de Vie - (Water of Life)</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Cordials, Grappa, Barley Wine, Eau de Vie, Single Malts</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">65-80</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" align=right>21</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=14>alcohol tolerance and stuck fermentations. Produces a very clean dry profile, low ester and other volatile aromatics. 21% alcohol tolerance</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Wyeast</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; HEIGHT: 15pt; : transparent" height=20>Wyeast</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">3766 Cider</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">60-75</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" align=right>12</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=18>Crisp dry fermenting yeast with big, fruity finish. Creates a nice balance for all types of apples, pears and other fruit or fermentables. Allows fruit character to dominate the profile.</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Wyeast</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; HEIGHT: 15pt; : transparent" height=20>Wyeast</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">3767 Portwine</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Dry Red and White wines, add brandy for classic ports.</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">60-90</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" align=right>14</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=10>Mild toast and vanilla nose. Mild fruit profile with balanced depth and complexity. Very dry finish.</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Wyeast</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; HEIGHT: 15pt; : transparent" height=20>Wyeast</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">3632 Mead, Dry</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Mead, Fruit Mead, Herbal Mead, Dry Ciders, Cysers.</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">55-75</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" align=right>18</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=5>Low foaming with little or no sulfur production.</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Wyeast</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; HEIGHT: 15pt; : transparent" height=20>Wyeast</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">3184 Mead, Sweet</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Ciders, Cysers, Fruit Wines, Ginger Ale, Cherry, Raspberry, Peach.</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">60-75</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" align=right>11</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=14>Leaves 2-3% residual sugar in most mead's. Rich, fruity profile complements fruit-mead fermentation. Use additional nutrients for mead making.</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Wyeast</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; HEIGHT: 15pt; : transparent" height=20>White Labs</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Champagne Yeast, WLP715</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">champagne, cider, dry meads, dry wines,</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">70-75</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" align=right>17</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=3>Neutral, Flocculation: Low</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">White Labs</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; HEIGHT: 15pt; : transparent" height=20>White Labs</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">WLP720- Sweet Mead/ Wine Yeast</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">sweet mead and cider, as well as Blush wines, Gewürztraminer, Sauternes, Riesling.</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">70-75</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" align=right>15</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=10>less attenuative than WLP715, leaving some residual sweetness. Slightly fruity, Flocculation: Low.</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">White Labs</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; HEIGHT: 15pt; : transparent" height=20>White Labs</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">WLP730- Chardonnay White Wine Yeast</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">white and blush wines, including Chablis, Chenin Blanc, Semillon, and Sauvignon Blanc.</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">50-90</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" align=right>14</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=12>Dry wine yeast. Slight ester production, low sulfur dioxide production. Enhances varietal character.Flocculation: Low.</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">White Labs</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; HEIGHT: 15pt; : transparent" height=20>White Labs</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">WLP740- Merlot Red Wine Yeast</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Cabernet, Shiraz, Pinot Noir, Chardonnay, Sauvignon Blanc, and Semillon.</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">60-90</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" align=right>18</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=8>Neutral, low fusel alcohol production. Will ferment to dryness, Flocculation: Low.</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">White Labs</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; HEIGHT: 15pt; : transparent" height=20>White Labs</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">WLP760- Cabernet Red Wine Yeast</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">Merlot, Chardonnay, Chenin Blanc, and Sauvignon Blanc.</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">60-90</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" align=right>16</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=15>High temperature tolerance. Moderate fermentation speed. Excellent for full bodied red wines, ester production complements flavor.Flocculation: Low</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">White Labs</TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; HEIGHT: 15pt; : transparent" height=20>White Labs</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">WLP775- English Cider Yeast</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent"></TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">68-75</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent" align=right>14</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=20>Ferments dry, but retains flavor from apples. Sulfur is produced during fermentation, but will disappear in first two weeks of aging. Can also be used for wine and high gravity beers.Flocculation: Medium.</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0; BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0; : transparent">White Labs</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## Waldo (Sep 1, 2008)

Wonder what a mixture of different yeasts would do ?


----------



## grapeman (Sep 1, 2008)

Waldo it would probably be like a pack of gophers fighting with a pack ofwolverines over a road killed possum! One would quickly dominate the other and probably kill it off!


----------



## Aaronh (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is another yeast chart from ScottLabritorys. this one shows even more detail on certain yest strain characteristics. PDF format.
<DIV id=ms__id15>
<DIV id=ms__id16>http://www.scottlabsltd.com/info-center/documents/vD-YeastQuickRefChart.pdf


----------



## JimCook (Sep 3, 2008)

Waldo,


Kenneth Volk of Kenneth Volk Vineyards (and formerly Wild Horse) actually specifically innoculates with different yeasts and at different times to bring out the different character each can provide. I read one of his analogies that noted that yeast can be like baseball pitchers - you may want a consistent opener and then bring in a hard closer or you may want to go through three different pitchers with three different styles to get your final result. It seems that since different yeast strains have different nitrogen requirements and tolerances to alcohol and environments, multiple innoculations works. I've begun digging around for some more research on the matter because I had planned to test this next year. Of course, the amount of yeast available in little 5g packets from Lavlin, for example, pales in comparison to the actual amount of yeast they have available when you look at their website for yeast information. For what it's worth...


- Jim


----------



## grapeman (Sep 3, 2008)

That's interesting Jim. I guess there is no limit to possibilities in wine making styles. It does seem to me that if you introduce too many variables that it would be very near impossible to duplicate a specific wine. Please keep us tuned into what research you do with yeast strains.


----------



## JimCook (Sep 3, 2008)

Appleman,


I sure will. The only downside to this kind of research/testing - it does take some time to verify results, doesn't it?  


Here's an excerpt from what Kenneth Volk states about yeasts: 


"Some yeasts produce lower alcohol. Some require lots of nutrients. Some create estery flavors, while others are neutral. Some create a creamy mouthfeel. Some are elegant and delicate.There's a huge potential to impact the wine with this decision, and there's the potential to create complexity by, again, mixing it up. For a single lot of Chardonnay we might employ 6 different yeast strains, each to produce a different effect."


All of this means one thing for sure: I need to buy more carboys.


- Jim


----------



## JimCook (Sep 8, 2008)

Just came across some information today when ordering some wine from my honeymoon trip (now that temps are cool enough to have it shipped). Foxen Vineyards actually lists the specific innoculation that the must experienced (albeit, details as to timing and quantities are omitted). The first pinot on the list, for example, as three different yeasts used: 


http://www.foxenvineyard.com/wines_pinots.html


Just found it interesting to have some more confirmation about mixed yeast environments. 


- Jim


----------



## JimCook (Sep 9, 2008)

Another update - I received the following response from Ken Volk when I asked him for some more details in regards to the use of multiple yeast innoculations for a single wine... 



"Hey Jim,
In most cases I will do my yeast hydrations and build ups with one stain at a time not multiple stains at the same time . I will often use a number of different strains in different barrels or fermentors of the same lot of grapes . Depending on the variety and maturity of grapes I may start a lot with one yeast and then inoculate latter in the fermentation with an other yeast that may be more Alchcol tolerant . There are a more and more yeast suppliers that are producing /selling multiple strain yeast inoculates where several strains that do not have Killer by products which can weaken the sister strains performance.examples would be Chris Hansen Harmony and Symphony or4 By4. I've got harvest going on or I would chat more. Best Regards"

On top of that, I also noted that the ScottLabs 2008 fermentation guide provides a 1-2 page discussion on this very topic. It's almost an 8MB download, so beware non-high-speed Internet users. The summary of it is this: As Appleman noted, there is the potential for greatly increased complexity, but each yeast strain needs to be identified for its nutrient needs, speed and temperature of fermentation, and 'killer factor' (if the yeast produces byproducts that could harm other yeast strains). Combine that with the overall effect of the yeast (if two yeast types both boost esters, then you could 'over-esterize' your wine) and you've got a pretty complex reaction. 


Good news however - I've also noted that this is outside the scope for most home winemakers, as the availability of small batches (5-8g)of different yeasts is very limited as most come only in 500g bags at the smallest (anyone up for 100 kits?). 


Information from yet another source showed that people have used different yeasts by splitting the fermentations like Ken mentions in his response above and then combining them after the secondary fermentation levels are complete. By measuring the bulk starting and ending specific gravity as well the individual starting and ending specific gravity should allow not only for yeast alcohol production verification, but also the effect of the end 'blend.' This technique also allows for partial blending bench trials instead ofjust a 50-50 mix if necessary. 


The more I've looked into the world of yeast and having looked into the different kits that primarily use a standardized yeast (EC-1118 or Red Star Premier Cuvee anyone?) that I presume is chosen to provide reliability of a kit finishing fermentation instead of providing an optimal wine experience to keep things easy and help people stay in this world of winemaking, the more curious I am about how much effect the yeast has on the wine. 


I plan on running some tests, but don't have everything in line just yet. Besides, I have seven kits that are screaming for fermentation. When I do run them, I'll post the results. 


As a side note, that link to the fermentation guide has some great diagraming for a successful yeast starter as well as some other interesting info on MLF, etc. 


As always, keeping it brief,






- Jim

*Edited by: JimCook *


----------



## grapeman (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for the link to the book Jim. When I get some time, I will give it a good looking at and study it. It opens up a whole new avenue of possibilities.


----------



## lockwood19561 (May 19, 2009)

I have been using Lalvin K1V-1116 and am really liking the results...........




It truly seems to be the swiss army knife of the yeast world




regards
Bob


----------



## grapeman (May 19, 2009)

It is indeed a very versatile yeast. It can be used very well for a broad selection of wines. Very reliable and clean fermenting.


----------

